# New house purchase



## Krauty

Hey all, I am currently in the process of buying a foreclosed home. There are many things I need/want to a do once I close. Looking forward to gaining some knowledge here.


----------



## Jay 78

Welcome!

I hear that foreclosed houses are rarely "move-in ready", so you probably have your work cut out for you. 

There's lots of great info here. The search box is your friend!


----------



## biggles

visit it in the pouring rain roof check and in the cold heat check unless the water is "drained down" if not :wink:and the heat is off inquirer so what about the water in the pipes...


----------



## pyper

I looked at a few foreclosed houses, but there are too many issues for my tastes -- especially the fact that most of them had past due utility bills that needed to be paid before the utilities could be turned on for an inspection.

Good luck! I hope everything works out well for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krauty

This house is actually pretty much move in ready. It was built in 2006, so it's fairly new. The heat and water are both on so I was lucky enough to test those out. I currently need all appliances, sump pump, water softener....and some major cleaning! Long list of things to do outside once spring rolls around. Thanks for the reply's!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Congratulations and Welcome to the site.


----------



## cleveman

Welcome.

You want to assume in northern climates that the plumbing will have frozen. Water heater will need to be replaced. Flooding damage may have rendered the furnace useless and caused mold damage throughout the basement.

The sewer line out to the street is a major expense. Other than that, you should be able to see what you are dealing with. As with any home, you have to become "acquainted". Maybe the basement floods when it rains, etc. A termite inspection is of no use to you. It just means that some guy shined a light around and didn't see any termites at the time when he shone the light. It is no guarantee that the place isn't infested with termites, so you will want to determine that first.


----------



## patriox

i am new to the forum too. good luck


----------

